
Sivers/Ferriss interview that will make you think - terpua
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1196-siversferriss-interview-that-will-make-you-think
======
wallflower
There are so _many_ gold specks in this interview. Here's some about
blog/marketing

"If you go to South by Southwest and just ask questions, after a while people
are like, “At least this guy’s honest about not knowing certain things.” Then
eventually they’ll say, “Who are you again? What do you do?” And I’ll say,
“Oh, I’m writing a book.” They say, “OK, what’s it about?” Da da da da da.
Bump into them three times and they’ll say, “Hey if you want you can send me a
copy of your book.” This absolutely works very, very well. Much better than
doing the usual, “Hey, I’ve done this, I’ve done that. Let me send you a book.
It would be awesome if you could review it on your blog. Yeah thanks.”

"So you use marketing to acquire customers, and product to keep customers. You
need to use those two in tandem. You need to learn how to sell around your
product. This is particularly true with bloggers. It’s true with producers at
Oprah. It’s true with people that get inundated with sales pitches. You need
to learn how to sell around your product...

If your product is your music, how can you sell around it so that you avoid
the aversion people have to hearing, “Buy my shit, buy my shit, buy my shit!”?
The way you avoid that is to have an interesting story to tell."

------
terpua
I wanted to link to the interview directly but it's quite long and this link
gives you enough if you want more.

